# Any reason to?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there any reason to keep a pure breed in my flock? Or should just not care and have a barnyard mix


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

One Reason....(there are more.)
_*Preservation*_ of a Breed.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on your goals for your poultry. What do you want to happen with your flock down through the years? Why are you keeping chickens and how long do you expect you will be keeping them? What are your needs or expectations in regards to your flock?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Depends on your goals for your poultry. What do you want to happen with your flock down through the years? Why are you keeping chickens and how long do you expect you will be keeping them? What are your needs or expectations in regards to your flock?


Just to produce eggs.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

For sale or for family use? If for sale and you intend to make a profit, you might concentrate on keeping the best few egg layer breeds and dispense with fooling with a mix of several breeds. 

If just for your own consumption, it doesn't really matter, unless you are wanting to be economical in your husbandry practices. If you do, it matters quite a bit what breeds you keep and why. 

If you don't care about economy, just keep any old thing that shoots an egg out her backside!  That's what most backyard folks are doing and they seem quite happy with it.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> For sale or for family use? If for sale and you intend to make a profit, you might concentrate on keeping the best few egg layer breeds and dispense with fooling with a mix of several breeds.
> 
> If just for your own consumption, it doesn't really matter, unless you are wanting to be economical in your husbandry practices. If you do, it matters quite a bit what breeds you keep and why.
> 
> If you don't care about economy, just keep any old thing that shoots an egg out her backside!  That's what most backyard folks are doing and they seem quite happy with it.


Thank you


----------

